# Show on sunday!



## rideallthetime12 (May 12, 2009)

Help guys...
I have a show on Sunday. i am nervous. Not my first show, but first time doing showmanship and trail obstacles. i am also doing W-T equitation.(done manytimes)
Trail obstacles is also W-T.
Help me by:
What do they look for in w-t equitation? help me find techniques?

What do you do in showmanship? What are some techniques to do good? what do you wear?

Can I have some examples of trail obstacles? what do they look for? how do you win? what do they take pts. off for?

Please help so I can do good!


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

rideallthetime12 said:


> .
> Help me by:
> _What do they look for in w-t equitation?_
> *In Eq they will be looking for the 'best' rider in the ring. Someone who sits tall, heels down, hands up, moves with their horse. Keeps their eyes up, and posts on the correct diagonal (if riding English).*
> ...


Do You maybe have a trainer that can help you get ready and train for shows?? Is your horse trained to do showmanship and trail? because if you are going to do it for the very first time at your show sunday you could get very frustrated with yourself and/or your horse. Sorry this is not much of an in-depth post it's more general but I hope I helped and I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## rideallthetime12 (May 12, 2009)

Yes, my trainer has been helping me. My horse can do ANYTHING- and I'm not joking! So, she is ready to do trail obstacles. I just need to get my pivot down flat. Also, I am doing english showmanship, not western. Thankfully, I have a lesson on saturday before the show, so I can practice then. And my last lesson, my horse was a bit spooky so I didnt get to practice that great. But I have equitation AWESOME because it is easy. Write back, maybe?


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

rideallthetime12 said:


> Yes, my trainer has been helping me. My horse can do ANYTHING- and I'm not joking! So, she is ready to do trail obstacles. I just need to get my pivot down flat. Also, I am doing english showmanship, not western. Thankfully, I have a lesson on saturday before the show, so I can practice then. And my last lesson, my horse was a bit spooky so I didnt get to practice that great. But I have equitation AWESOME because it is easy. Write back, maybe?


Awesome possume  I understand how you feel about the pivoting We are having some issues speeding ours up at the moment. You will have to take pics and vids of your show if possible. I am hoping to get a new camra some time this week.


----------



## rideallthetime12 (May 12, 2009)

I just found out that I am using a small pony that ha never done showmanship before! and then my welsh tb cross for eq but that was expected. which means I dont have to worry about spooking, just ppivoting and squaring up. do you know any good tecniques for squaring the feet up?


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

rideallthetime12 said:


> I just found out that I am using a small pony that ha never done showmanship before!. do you know any good tecniques for squaring the feet up?


Why is she having you do showmanship with a horse that has not done it before?? Just a question  Here is a link I used a lot when I was teaching D showmanship. It's some reading but it helps me A LOT. 

How to teach a horse showmanship


----------

